# Living the present. Creating the future. Together.



## FedeG

Hello, 

I need to translate in a few languages the sentence: "Living the present. Creating the future. Together". Could anyone help me with the translation in Hungarian? 

Thanks.
Fede


----------



## aui

Megélni a jelent. Formálni a jövőt. Együtt.


----------



## FedeG

aui said:


> Megélni a jelent. Formálni a jövőt. Együtt.


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## aui

Formálni a jövőt literally means "Shaping the future", hope it fits..


----------



## FedeG

aui said:


> Formálni a jövőt literally means "Shaping the future", hope it fits..



Yes, that fits well. Could you please tell me if "Megélni..." and "Formálni..." would also work for translating "to live..." and "to shape...", instead of "living..." and "shaping..."?


----------



## aui

Great. Yes, Megélni means "to live" and "Living" the same time (same for shapeing and Formálni). Both are without exact persona, expressing and highlighting the verb, the feeling and the process. (perfect for a great marketing catchphrase )


----------



## FedeG

Thank you very much again!


----------



## francisgranada

_Formálni _helyett, nem jobb az _alkotni_?


----------



## Zsanna

I would think _megalkotni_ would be possible (instead of _formálni_) and it may be even closer to the meaning of _to_ _create/creating_ but I think in a marketing context (or for a slogan) _formálni_ fits well.


----------



## lawsociety

_Formálni_ is perfect. _Alkotni_ sounds a bit awkward, although it's the literal translation.


----------

